# DolphiniOS



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 20, 2021)

This may be an extremely stupid question, apologies in advance but is there a way to get DolphiniOS on an IPhone XR with IOS 14.6 without jailbreak?


----------



## FancyNintendoGamer567 (Jun 20, 2021)

I don't think Non-JB works past like 14.4 or something due to that breaking JIT.


----------

